# Where can I get a good tip sign?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone have any good links? Or maybe something I can print up? Thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Where you buy anything online. Amazon or Ebay. I found mine simply by searching for it.

Steve and Old Chaeffur have a thread about tip signs with good links.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Etsy


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Where you buy anything online. Amazon or Ebay. I found mine simply by searching for it.
> 
> Steve and Old Chaeffur have a thread about tip signs with good links.


I'm not old you bastard lol

And here's the thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/page-7#post-2090211


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I'm not old you bastard lol
> 
> And here's the thread.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/page-7#post-2090211


thanks!
which do you recommend?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks!
> which do you recommend?


Personally if you are somewhat decent with image editing software and can spare $50 on an Amazon fire tablet the electronic way is the way to go. Over the last month I've racked up an extra $300 + in tips. $90 of that through my Square reader.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Personally if you are somewhat decent with image editing software and can spare $50 on an Amazon fire tablet the electronic way is the way to go. Over the last month I've racked up an extra $300 + in tips. $90 of that through my Square reader.


thanks, but I drive UberX. Do you drive UberX?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks, but I drive UberX. Do you drive UberX?


Yep


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Personally i would Bejazzle a peanut butter jar with "please tip my daddy"

The worse you do the more they beleive a 4 year old made it,

No art skills required.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thanks, but I drive UberX. Do you drive UberX?


Also note that I drive X 70% of the time. The tips make up for the lower fares, so I'm becoming less and less upset at not getting Select requests.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Also note that I drive X 70% of the time. The tips make up for the lower fares, so I'm becoming less and less upset at not getting Select requests.


I've said this in another thread but I'll repeat it. I do so well with this tablet that I actually now hope that Uber never offers in app tipping. I get tipped on 30 - 40% on my rides on Uber now compared to maybe 10% on Lyft.


----------

